# Bathroom sink: What if p-trap, drain pipe are not in alignment?



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

You can just buy a slip joint extension.
http://www.plumbingsupply.com/tubularparts_abs_pvc.html
I'd get rid of that old chrome plated tail piece, they rust out.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Some time you need to get creative---when you get the vanity in place post a picture if you have trouble----

In the worst cases--the wall needs to be opened and the T-shifted 45* or moved---


----------



## metazone (Dec 5, 2013)

Thanks -- I bought the vanity and am making sure that I have everything to install it --- I'm looking maybe this weekend to install


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

Yep- get a street 22 and a street 45, primer and glue
Then you can shorten the pipe coming out of the wall and use one of the above mentioned fittings to get your alignment closer


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

metazone said:


> Thanks -- I bought the vanity and am making sure that I have everything to install it --- I'm looking maybe this weekend to install



LOL. The easy way is to buy one or two of everything and take back the leftovers.

The good news is that while there may be one or two angles that are impossible to make without serious reworking most can be connected with some combination of inexpensive slip joint connections and extensions.

I see weekend trips in your near future.


----------



## Ghostmaker (Mar 2, 2013)

Do not glue white and black plastic together. White at wall white all the way.


----------



## metazone (Dec 5, 2013)

Where is glue needed?
Any rec on channel locks?
Primer is needed?
Why can't white & black be used together?
Do I need a basin wrench?
Any rec on buying a pop-up assembly?
HD or Lowes for the extensions, p-trap kit?

Thx


----------



## hammerlane (Oct 6, 2011)

Buy a 45 and a 22.5 fitting and see if those help to offset.

Here are B4 and after of a sink


----------



## Ghostmaker (Mar 2, 2013)

You have a ABS trap adapter glued on PVC pipe unless some sloppy painter painted the black pipe white. Two different plastic need different glues. Not made to glue to each other.


----------



## Ghostmaker (Mar 2, 2013)

metazone said:


> Where is glue needed?
> Any rec on channel locks?
> Primer is needed?
> Why can't white & black be used together?
> ...


4 inch channel locks is all you will need and two 6 inch crescent wrenches.


Also caulk for around the sink when done. Adhesive caulk if it is porcelin.

Metal pop up plastic ones suck.
Basin wrench only if you can't reach lav nuts.

You said your putting in a new sink and faucet?

A pro will install faucet and pop up on sink including the lav supply tubes. Then mount the sink. Since I'm not into making a big job and get paid for production that is how I recommend you do it.

You will also need plumber putty for pop up flange under it at top. A bit of pipe dope. Pipe dope a touch on the pop up rubber seal and all threads. Buy the good stainless steel supply tubes for lavs.

Your pop up is usually supplied with a faucet. Home depot is plastic usually. Plumbing supply store a nice chrome one...


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Ghostmaker said:


> You have a ABS trap adapter glued on PVC pipe unless some sloppy painter painted the black pipe white. Two different plastic need different glues. Not made to glue to each other.



Actually you can if you use the green transition glue.


----------



## Ghostmaker (Mar 2, 2013)

Colbyt said:


> Actually you can if you use the green transition glue.



You sure about that. Want to bet your house on that? Not according to the IPC. As far as I know no transitional glue has been approved for use by any model code. 
*705.2 ABS plastic. *Joints between ABS plastic pipe or fittings shall comply with Sections 705.2.1 through 705.2.3.
*705.2.2 Solvent cementing. *Joint surfaces shall be clean and free from moisture. Solvent cement that conforms to ASTM D 2235 or CSA B 181.1 shall be applied to all joint surfaces. The joint shall be made while the cement is wet. Joints shall be made in accordance with ASTM D 2235, ASTM D 2661, ASTM F 628 or CSA B 181.1. Solvent-cement joints shall be permitted above or below ground.

*  705.14 PVC plastic. *Joints between PVC plastic pipe or fittings shall comply with Sections 705.14.1 through 705.14.3.
*705.14.1 Mechanical joints. *Mechanical joints on drainage pipe shall be made with an elastomeric seal conforming to ASTM C 1173, ASTM D 3212 or CAN/CSA B602. Mechanical joints shall not be installed in above-ground systems, unless otherwise approved. Joints shall be installed in accordance with the manufacturer's instructions.
*705.14.2 Solvent cementing. *Joint surfaces shall be clean and free from moisture. A primer that conforms to ASTM F 656 shall be applied. Solvent cement conforming to ASTM D 2564, CSA B 137.3, CSA B 181.2 or CSA B 182.1 shall be applied to all joint surfaces. The joint shall be made while the cement is wet and shall be in accordance with ASTM D 2855. Solvent-cement joints shall be permitted above or below ground

If you find one of those ASTM numbers from each type of plastic on your transitional glue let me know.


----------

